# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Θεομήτωρ [Theomitor]

## Tasos@@@

3 φωτο απο το σαββατοκυριακο που μας περασε.......

----------


## Tasos@@@

Θεομητωρ για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,T.S.S.Apollon και Leo.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

ΕΓ/ΟΓ* Θεομητωρ*...Σαλαμινα 29-5-2010.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93018
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,pantelis2009._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

ΕΓ/ΟΓ *Θεομητωρ*...Σαλαμινα 29-5-2010.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93020

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93021
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,_ _Tasos@@@,pantelis2009,Thanasis89,φανουλα__._

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON υπέροχες φωτο. Να ανταποδώσω με το ίδιο όταν κατασκευαζόταν και μερικά στοιχεία του? 
Το «ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ» με Ν.Π 11078, έχει μήκος 83,56 μέτρα, πλάτος 19,40 μέτρα και βύθισμα 1,60 μέτρα. Διαθέτει 4 μηχανές Ισπανικής προελεύσεως GUASCOR των 480 ίππων η κάθε μία και τα ελικοπηδάλια του είναι της Ολλανδικής εταιρίας  VELF. Η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 18/01/2004. 
Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, Φανούλα & naftaki. :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93029

----------


## pantelis2009

ToΘεομήτωρ στις 07/11/2010 σε ένα δρομολόγιο του πρός Παλούκια. 
Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON, Tasos@@@, Ben Bruce, _Thanasis89, Leo, leo85, costaser, IONIAN STAR, chiotis, f/b delfini και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους._

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ 01 07-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε,υπεροχη φοτο !!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ αλλο ενα πλωτο γεφυρι της σαλαμινας πριν 4 χρονια

IMG_0879.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τί να πεις γι' αυτό το υπέροχο 9χρονο αμφίπλωρο. Ακόμη κρατά την αίγλη των πρώτων αμφίπλωρων. Ας δούμε όλα του τα στοιχεία, όπως τα είχα στείλει στον Ε και δεν τα δημοσίευσε. 
Στης 18/1/2004 έγινε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα η καθέλκυση του 10ου αμφίπλωρου που θα εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή Παλούκια – Πέραμα. Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες για να ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή του έφτασαν στο ναυπηγείο στις 8/3/2003. Από εκεί και μετά έπιασαν δουλειά οι οξυγονοκολλητές, οι κόφτες, οι πρέσες και με τις οδηγίες των κατασκευαστών κ. Φράτη Βασίλη και κ. Μιχαήλ Χαράλαμπου καθώς και του ναυπηγού κ. Πετιχάκη άρχισε να χτίζεται αυτό το πανέμορφο αμφίπλωρο που βλέπετε στη φωτογραφία.Οι πλοιοκτήτες και γενικώς όσοι ασχολήθηκαν με την κατασκευή και την αποπεράτωση του «ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ» έδειξαν μεγάλη προσοχή. Ξεκινώντας από τα ύφαλα του σκάφους που είναι με διπύθμενα και η στεγανή του υποδιαίρεση είναι 2 διαμερίσματα, συνεχίζοντας στο σαλόνι που είναι άψογα διαρρυθμισμένο και τα μπορντό καθίσματα σπάνε την μονοτονία του άσπρου, έως τους πάγκους του BAR και των W.C που είναι κατασκευασμένα από γρανίτη. Όλα αυτά είναι προς τέρψη και ασφάλεια των επιβατών. Το «ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ» με μήκος 83,56 μέτρα, πλάτος 19,40 μέτρα και βύθισμα 1,60 μέτρα, έχει χωρητικότητα 133 αυτοκίνητα, ενώ όταν θα ανοιχτή και το υπόγειο γκαράζ του θα προστεθούν άλλα 45 αυτοκίνητα. Διαθέτει 4 μηχανές Ισπανικής προελεύσεως GUASCOR των 480 ίππων η κάθε μία και τα ελικοπηδάλια του είναι της Ολλανδικής εταιρίας  VELF. Στα δοκιμαστικά έπιασε την ταχύτητα των 14,6 μιλίων.Το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ» με Ν.Π 11078 ανήκει στην «Ευρωπαϊκή Ναυτική Εταιρία» που εδρεύει στο Καματερό. Ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στις 20/2/2004 αντικαθιστώντας το μικρό «Ιωάννης Π» το οποίο είχε κατασκευαστεί στη Σαλαμίνα περίπου το 1967. Οι πλοιοκτήτες του το πούλησαν και τώρα κάνει δρομολόγια κάπου στην Χαλκίδα μεταφέροντας φορτηγά με αμμοχάλικο. Το πλήρωμα του «ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ» αποτελείται από τους:*Κοκλιώτη Παναγιώτη (Πλοίαρχο), Ελευθερίου Θεόδωρο (Α` Μηχανικό), Κρανιδιώτη Κωνσταντίνο (Ναύτη), Παπαμιχαήλ  Θεόδωρο (Ναύτη), Γκιζόπουλο Στέλιο (Βοηθό Μηχανής) και Γκούφα Νικόλαο (Ναυτόπαις). Εύχομαι σε όλους καλά ταξίδια.
*Και μιά φωτο απο το καλοκαίρι του 2003 απο φίλμ.

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ 021.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντα σουπερ ενημερωμενος!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε πολλά άλλα θέματα είσαι εσύ που έχει τους θησαυρούς, εδώ είναι το στοιχείο μου. :Fat:

----------


## FONIADAKIS

και στα αλλα θεματα ομως Παντελη δεν εισαι απων!!  :Fat:  Και αυτα τα  "μαργαριταρια" που μας χαρισες εδω φοβερα!! (απορω που δεν το δημοσιευσαν)

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορώ να πώ όμως ότι απο την αρχή που ξεκίνησε ήταν το ποιό αργό αμφίπλωρο... 
Ας το δούμε καινούργιο τότε να φθάνει στα Παλούκια στης 20/2/2004
theomitor.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ φίλε Απόστολε θα διαφωνήσω. Θεομήτωρ, Αγ. Ελευθέριος IV, Αθηνά Π, Ιωάννης Θηρεσία, Θεοτόκος άλλο με CUASCOR, άλλο με DAEWOO και άλλο με SCANIA έχουν υποδύναμη απο 465 έως 485 ίππους Χ 4 μηχανές. Το πιο αργο ήταν και είναι το Αλέξανδρος Μ (e.x. Κωνσταντίνος) με SCANIA με 420 ίππους εκάστη.

----------


## Apostolos

Παντελή δέν λέω ότι δέν μπορεί να αναπτύξει μεγάλη ταχύτητα. Απλά το "δουλευαν" με απελπιστικά χαμηλούς ρυθμούς...20 λεπτά είχε φθάσει να κάνει το πέραμα, την στιγμή που με τις κλασσικές παντόφλες το είχα κάνει και 10...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Exουν πεσει οι ταχυτητες στην γραμμη.Θυμαμαι οτι παντα το αμφιδρομο επιανε το μικρο ΕΓ που ξεκιναγαν σχεδον μαζι και το περναγε.Τωρα πια δεν το περνα και πριν 6 μερες που συζητουσα με καποιον εμπειρο και παρατηρητικο επιβατη το ιδιο μου ελεγε

----------


## Apostolos

Απο την αρχή που ήρθαν τα αμφίπλωρα στη γραμμή η ταχύτητα διέλευσης έχει πέσει. Θυμάμαι ότι τα μονόπλωρα είχαν σαφώς μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Απλά δέν κάνουν μανούβρα τα οχήματα και πλοίο, γεγονός που έφερε την κυριαρχία τους

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βασικα τα βαπορια αυτα δουλευουν ως πλωτα γεφυρια ή αν θελετε πιο απλα ως ασανσερ.Τωρα αν θα κανουν 5 λεπτα πανω κατω αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα, προβλημα θα ειναι αν το πολιτικο εισητηριο παει απο 0,45$ σε 1+ και το ΙΧ ακουμπησει το 10$ .Μην ξεχνατε οτι το αμεληταιο καποτε  ναυλο του πειραια παλουκια εφτασε τα 2,5$

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην αρχή Απόστολε που ήλθαν τα αμφίπλωρα (2000) σε 6-7 λεπτά ήταν απέναντι, τώρα πλέον δεν υπάρχουν και κάνουν ότι θέλουν χωρίς να δίνουν λογαριασμό σε κανένα. Χαμηλώνουν  την ταχύτητα (έχουν και την .......τσίχλα) λόγο αύξησης του πετρελαίου και οι αυξήσεις των εισητηρίων ....αυξήσεις, όπως λέει και ο Κώστας.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΘΕΟΜΉΤΩΡ όταν έκανε δρομολόγια Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα.


ΘΕΟΜΙΤΟΡ 7-5-2013 01.jpg ΘΕΟΜΙΤΟΡ 7-5-2013 02.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα πρωινό σαββατιάτικο πέρασμα στη Σαλαμίνα με το όμορφο Θεομήτωρ! Ας δούμε και δύο φωτογραφίες απ' το εσωτερικό του πλοίου!

DSCN1591.jpg DSCN1601.jpg DSCN1602.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ_ έχει βγει για εργασίες συντήρησης στου Παναγιωτάκη, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Δίπλα του το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ σε σημερινή φωτό.

IMG_0350.jpg

----------


## leo85

Στην δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας.

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ 6-11-2011.gif

----------


## SteliosK

*Θεομήτωρ* 
Στη Σαλαμίνα 20/04/2014

DSC_0429.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ στις 02-10-2012 πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα και πίσω του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, το Κεφαλλονιά.

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ 63 02-10-2012.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε pantelis2009 και ιστορική.

----------


## Apostolos

Για ποιο λόγο ιστορική; Για το Κεφαλλονιά από πίσω;

----------


## manolisfissas

Φίλε Apostolos ιστορική φωτογραφία για τα σινιάλα που είχε τότε.

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε θα σου αρέσει και αυτή! Στις πρώτες ημέρες που έπιασε δρομολόγια. Το ημερολόγιο έγραφε 20/02/2004...

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ3 (Large).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα έμαθα ότι το Θεομήτωρ πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και οι κατασκευαστές Δ. Φράτης και Δ. Κοτσέλης έφτιαξαν τις πόρτες αριστερά και δεξιά που είναι........απαραίτητες, αφού το πλοίο θα πάει στο Ρίο. Εχθές το φωτογράφισα με την πόρτα και σας το παρουσιάζω.

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ 88 03-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Το Θεομητωρ ειναι τωρα  κοντα στο Κιατο,παει και αυτο στο ριο,οπως ειχε γραψη ο παντελης.

----------


## kalypso

μερικές φωτογραφίες από την σημερινή άφιξη στο Ρίο Πατρών
DSC_0796.jpgDSC_0800.jpgDSC_0803.jpgDSC_0806.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεομήτωρ όταν τον Απρίλη είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του και η υδροβολή είχε ξεκινήσει.

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ 78 05-04-2014.jpg ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ 79 05-04-2014.jpg

----------


## Ferdinard

Το Θεομήτωρ πλέει προς το Αντίρριο στις 03/08/2015.

IMG_0873.jpgIMG_0875.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ferdinard για τις υπέροχες φωτο του πλοίου. Περιμένουμε και από άλλα πλοία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεομήτωρ ξεκίνησε πριν μία ώρα από το Ρίο με προορισμό τη Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ το ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ στις 31-11-2014 όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στο Ρίο.

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ-89-31-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεομήτωρ από το Σάββατο το πρωί έχει βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του, να και η απόδειξη. 

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ-90-04-04-2016.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

02/04/18 Το Θεομήτωρ,βγήκε για συντήρηση πριν λίγο στου Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πιστότατο στο διετές ραντεβού του. Και το 2016 ακριβώς ίδια ημέρα, 2 Απριλίου, είχε βγει και πάλι στου Παναγιωτάκη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και να η απόδειξη. Το Θεομήτωρ σήμερα με κλειστό το AIS πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την καθιερωμένη διετία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ-92-02-04-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεομήτωρ φωτογραφημένο εχθές όσο ήταν έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και έκανε τη συντήρηση του. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι θα έπεφτε και στη θέση του θα έβγαινε το Τελαμών. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ-93-12-04-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι ..φουρνιές με τους παραθεριστές και όσους θέλουν να κάνουν ένα μπανάκι άρχισαν για την Σαλαμίνα. Εδώ το* Θεομήτωρ* σε μια πόζα του full Ι.Χ πηγαίνοντας εχθές το απόγευμα στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ-97-16-06-2019.jpg

----------

